# Fastest Yak on the Market?



## theBlueHunter (Jul 25, 2008)

ISSUE: 'What is the fastest yak on the market?"

BACKGROUND: I regularly kayak with three other paddler's who leave me for dead with speed. The problem with this is (1) that although I am a gentleman, they are not, and hence they taunt me about my turtle like characteristics. (2) I am the last to arrive at fishing spots and then encounter only spooked fish. (3) I hate being last.

COMMENT: They all paddle fibreglass Stealth BFS Supalite's and a Stealth Evo 465. I am on a plastic Prowler 13.

RECOMMENDATION: That members provide me with the answer to the following two questions: (1) What is the fastest hand paddle yak on the market? (2) How does this compare to the foot paddle yak's ie Hobie Revo.

yours sincerely,
the blue hunter

P.S I need to know the fastest, money is no issue as pride is on the line.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSEQ8v4AAA3fgAAQQCGGKACBUgo3b9egIABIimymgGjanqGIbU0BomoaYmgAA0bU0IQrBIqPYLMgWBjPmUN5I9mJGnBk0H2/MoGraT8ickB6Ta8uQsEe5V+ddOHdS5BrdREmA6yNBQyKy/F3JFOFCQIRDy/g


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

You are probably looking at the glass ski's for the fastest pure paddling fishing kayaks. Evo 495 is what I would be thinking,

Just as a side note: Hobie's arent really any faster than paddling it seems. Did a quick test today, and cruising speed with the standard fins was around 6 - 6.5, where as with the paddle it was more around 7. It suprised me alot.


----------



## NufinFlash (Oct 8, 2008)

i've got a hobie cause im not a great paddler,
in your case though have you taken your technique or paddle into account as well ?


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

theclick said:


> Just as a side note: Hobie's arent really any faster than paddling it seems. Did a quick test today, and cruising speed with the standard fins was around 6 - 6.5, where as with the paddle it was more around 7. It suprised me alot.


 Hi clickTry turbo fins and you will be amazed with the difference and another alternative is to peddle and paddle at the same time I cant maintain it for a too long being an old fart but it can help get you out of trouble

cheers cruiser


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=39937 It's possible that this will work if you have a chance to train with someone who knows paddling with a single blade paddle. I'm sure Phil would love to see more yakkers following his lead!

I'd follow this with any Ocean racing ski - but if you need a name that is almost (in a very hazy way) fishing capable then: Epic 10 Sport; Fenn XT; Horizon. Most of the experienced yakkers I have been speaking to suggest that I at least would spend most of my time swimming with any of these.

Thence to the Sea kayaks (SIKs). So far I'm thinking: Zegul 550/Epic 18X, then Mirage 580 and Tahe Wind 585. There are a couple of US SIKs that could be added, but I dont think they are easily available.

And Then Stealth: 495, 465, 435 (Rocket?, Splash?)

I'm wet testing most of the above (not the outrigger though, and actually probably not the stealths) over the next month. So far my money is on the Zegul/Epic SIKs. Let you know after next weekend.

*THE NEED FOR SPEED.* It's irrelavant, unimportant, indicative of a poor mind... and I just must have it!! :twisted:


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

dru said:


> Thence to the Sea kayaks (SIKs). So far I'm thinking: Zegul 550/Epic 18X, then Mirage 580 and Tahe Wind 585. There are a couple of US SIKs that could be added, but I dont think they are easily available.
> 
> And Then Stealth: 495, 465, 435 (Rocket?, Splash?)


Can you fish from them Dru

cheers cruiser


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Blue Hunter sorry about this but a prowler !3 shouldnt be that much slower than a Stealth BFS , it will definately be slower but not by the margins your talking about . I think you'll find that your mates just have a better paddling technique than you . If you need speed and want to improve , join a paddling club and start from scratch , you'll be surprised how much differance it makes .

As for fast skis and kayaks , Dru has covered this fairly comprehensibly , hes certainly been doing some homework , well done Dru ., your a fast learner.


----------



## theBlueHunter (Jul 25, 2008)

Point taken on the paddling technique, but I have purposefully paddled side by side with the stealth with the same stroke speed and lost ground. Maybe my technique is also not correct. I am also about 6'1 and 95kg compared to their 5'1 and 75kg. i know all these factors count but I thought whuilst I'm in the market for a new yak I may as well get a fast one!! I just received a email from an employee of Stealth and he states that the Evo 495 is easily the fastest out of their fishing yak's.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

OH! A serious question. Bugger. I'll have to put away my attempt at humour (which is a defensive tactic against the on-going attack from many SOT experienced AKFFers that suggest I am an idiot.) Short answer is YES OF COURSE YOU CAN! But it is different.

1 Remount techniques would need reconsidering (there is pleanty of training options available for SIKs). 
2 The best SIK for fishing is NOT going to be a SIK that is really popluar to sea kayakers. Fishing needs are different. So dont follow the the latest SIK trend, guarantee, it's not the best solution for fishing. Look at what you want to do select alist to suit.
3 It is likely if you want speed, you need length and narrow. I am having to reconsider how easy it will be to fit it on my car, where to store it at home etc. There is an issue here for Stealths too, but even more so with a fast SIK for fishing.
4 If you can find the right SIK (I am positive I can, you have the short list of all my homework) it will NEVER match my Swing for many types of fishing... drifting for flathead, chasing bream, sight casting the shallows for whiting. I'm keeping the Swing - easy solution.
5 I expect it to be FANTASTIC for in shore trolling.

So far the SIKs look utterly perfect. Watch this spce. 8)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Blue hunter , he is definately right at this point of time , the future may hold a few faster surprises but thats a fair way down the track , of course you could buy a Stealth Strika or a Stealth envy for the fastest thing around , but then you will have to spend 3 months learning to ride them . And mate your size is making a big differance as you have more to pull along than your small mates do


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I'd add, Stealth have provided the world of fishing yakkers OUTSTANDING set of speed yaks.

They are great. But they are not the only answer. For the record, the likely direction that I am taking is the Zegul. I wont consider a 495/465/435 over the Zegul. It's (remotely) possible I might consider the Toura.

But I already have probably the world's most perfect fishing SOT allrounder. Swing. Whatever I do is for a dedicated SPEED machine that is as fast as can be managed, with the most outrageous design possible, to meet that spec, within my personal limitations. Which means I am backing off from the real speedsters - OC1 and ski's. But I need to realise where I am.

To reiterate. For kayaks with serious speed that could possibly be used for fishing, from fastest down:

OC1 outrigger - speak to Phil, dont right it off, these machines are *sex* that floats
Ocean racing skis - best solutions are Epic V10 Sport/ Fenn Xt/Horizon
SIKS - I think the best for fishing are Zegul 550 and Epic 18x
The Fastest Sots - very likely starting with the Stealth 495.


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

G,day Dru 
I did not mean to attack if you were referring to me, just asking a question,I have been out of the loop for a while on this forum but at the same time look forward to your input on this subject

cheers cruiser


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

The Hamster never wins , should have given that car to "THE STIG "

Ohhh and can i have one of those kayaks PLEASE :twisted: :twisted: 8) 8) 8)


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Ok, back on topic. Mate 15-20kg is possibly your problem BUT I have seen some big fellas that can really move so with some effort you can also blow these boys. 
All things come in to play. 
Kayak, stroke, weight & so on. I see you mentioned that you paddled side by side maintaining the same paddle rate but this can also be a problem. No point going he'll for leather if your not catching at the right point, having your blade in at the wrong angle, leaving the paddle in too long & blahh, blah, blah. 
Bugger what the other boys are doing & how fast they are going, try & slow your stoke down & develop form but see if you can have a tech lesson or two & build from there.
But buy a 495 first :lol: :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Or a Splash :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

bazzoo said:


> Or a Splash :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


c'mon Bazz, the blokes not that big


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

kas said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> > Or a Splash :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Cheeky bastard kas Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha , SPLASHES shall rule the world , you'll see when you try mine :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Interesting, and corect me if I am wrong;
Certainly greater weight is a downfall but I thought extra height would help with extra stroke length and more torque/leverage to the blade.

If the stroke length is longer you would also have a more fluid/continuous drive which should contribute to more speed I would have thought.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

ELM said:


> Interesting, and corect me if I am wrong;
> Certainly greater weight is a downfall but I thought extra height would help with extra stroke length and more torque/leverage to the blade.
> 
> If the stroke length is longer you would also have a more fluid/continuous drive which should contribute to more speed I would have thought.


correct Eddy if the right technique is used


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

cruiser said:


> G,day Dru
> I did not mean to attack if you were referring to me, just asking a question,I have been out of the loop for a while on this forum but at the same time look forward to your input on this subject
> 
> cheers cruiser


So any musicians out there? quote from the Birthday Party "OK OK OK... but make it a big one...." I'll post my findings as I test the kayaks. ;-)

I'm getting closer, but generally there is doubt on any one's ability to make good on my "speed" intentions. Mostly here I get derision. And then I have the HUGE belly laugh as Phill has re-evaluated what "fast" means. As far as I know only two guys fishing off seriously fast yaks in the whole of Australia. The rest of us play at the margins. I'm heading SIK. (most likely)


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd say an adventure island tandem will put the boys in there place and you can sit back and sip a coffee as you literally sail past. Then again I'm lazy as hell.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWad9O8cAADdfgAAQUOWCQiQiFYo///+wMAEVqA1T0QZqPKm0jTQxNAB6TIU0ExAAAAGg00A1PSaaRkAE00aQD1BtTQigAIIgYXbCMLcxRs9vWkoGCNrhzg0diFF6Spq2JB0pFYaVtesxvHtImh7McLAl06uvILTRALtf5HOk6hflg0bAkVWFIiJEHdRbYvz2Yaa49FH17IJGZFM5cmhK9JCG4sm49JgDln+ymTeDOsHMskqV8AK009ROghoCcXGLZyvxtQP1liQ/vw8KcMhLE0Jwc+zRYErBKdQSrtmhRojT1N1J6rtLJLkopzSIL1RwQlw7vUV8o322dKANwi4VI6078AzsEieYQnLCuaSDkMX3P3zZgUCzAeEESFBiIDTVH37N4AuHiNPMM4Vfz9hWVgIp/i7kinChIU76d44=


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

The Kazkasi Dorado was very quick and tested faster than the Evo 495. It has a very deep seatwell and is super stable while seated. If you slide up to the bow it's nowhere near as stable as the 495. 
Another contender that's definately worth testing especially if you like lure trolling.


----------



## theBlueHunter (Jul 25, 2008)

I feel the need........the need for speed!


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Get yourself some new fishing mates, much cheaper.


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

when i have gone out with others ( i have a tempo) i always beat them to the spot!
we launch at 6:30 am i set of at 6 am havent been beat to the spot yet!


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

i have it on good authority that whilst you struggle vainly to match your friends paddling prowess that they are secretly paddling at half pace to lessen the pain so obvious on your face :lol:

they also mention the blatant disregard for safety by taking so much gear on board [reminds them of their wives bags for a weekend away] :twisted:

and they fear for your safety in anything less stable than the prowler[remember falling out while flicking for tailor] 

just be happy and last...its not a race .and besides who catches the most fish??? :shock:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i started fishing out of kayaks about 12 years ago , thats when i bough my first Sea Kayak , it was quite fast and i just used to troll , it wasnt until i joined here that i found out why i didnt catch any fish . I was paddling too bloody fast and the only fish i ever got were tailor and then not big ones , so who needs speed , just get out in a smooth performer and enjoy yourself


----------



## theBlueHunter (Jul 25, 2008)

So in summary I need to:

1. Get a new paddle
2. Improve my technique
3. Drop 20 kg's.
4. Find new fishing mates
5. Embrace being slow
6. Stop whingeing

Thanks for the advice guys you may have just saved me $2000 on a needless purchase.
_You guy's can can be my wing men anytime _(especially if your velocity challenged).


----------



## YakMan (Aug 29, 2005)

Fishing offshore with great distances between various "hot spots" (ie 4 to 5kms apart)coupled with sometimes reduced week or weekend time on the water is what lead me to start the search for a fast fishing craft.

For me it is not about the fast trolling speed...it is about the commute to and from a particular fishing destination or destinations.

Another consideration is the lighter your craft ..the less water you have to displace. The easier the craft is to paddle will result in less fatigue.

Also with these lighter faster craft you have way less set up time.

I agree with Bazz,it is all about getting out there and having a good time on the water...I have had way more of them way more often since my search for speed kicked off.

*FOOD FOR THOUGHT*


----------



## theBlueHunter (Jul 25, 2008)

YakMan said:


> Fishing offshore with great distances between various "hot spots" (ie 4 to 5kms apart)coupled with sometimes reduced week or weekend time on the water is what lead me to start the search for a fast fishing craft.
> 
> For me it is not about the fast trolling speed...it is about the commute to and from a particular fishing destination or destinations.
> 
> ...


Yakman,
I notice you have a Evo 495. How does it's speed compare to what you have paddled before it?


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

theBlueHunter said:


> So in summary I need to:
> 
> 1. Get a new paddle
> 2. Improve my technique
> ...


go on...you know you want one.... :twisted:


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

For me it's about getting the quicker than I would otherwise.
Then fishing.
And a hoot home downhill on the runners.

 Smiles all the way.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

indiedog said:


> dru said:
> 
> 
> > For me it's about getting the quicker than I would otherwise.
> ...


X2 bro


----------



## theBlueHunter (Jul 25, 2008)

Man you are kidding yourself. You know it's a case of when a miracle happens and you aren't needed for work or family members aren't sick etc etc then the weather's not going to play nicely, but you go anyway, don't catch a thing but rock monsters who eat your gear, and then you slog it against the howling wind all the way to getting dumped on the beach before you drag your sorry wet arse home and clean off your gear including your nice shiny ultra fast expensive kayak, and think "why do I do this". :lol: :lol: :lol: At least that's how it works for me.....[/quote]

This sounds like my life minus the 'fast expensive kayak' bit. Anyway all this talk about how to go faster has made me think if this was the reason outboard motor's were invented......just kidding....I love the serenity (you have to when your paddling last by yourself!).


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Have you thought of talking your mates into fishing a further bit of ground and you pull up shorter and catch more fish because there is less commotion on the water? A few extra kg's of fish soon turns braggarts of speed into green jealous monsters

20 kgs of weight plus, you did not mention the weight of the tackle you take out and what they take out. Every kg of weight is more effort required by the paddler. I recently added a sounder and 7.2ah battery to my yak and my speed has slowed from a comfortable 7kph to about 6.5kph. Thats about 4kgs in wieght of battery sounder and cables.

Personally I don't give a rats arse about being last in a race, if they want to streak ahead i usually slow to troll a lure and get out there 20 mins later and often with one or two fish on board, whilst the mates are catching their breath. Besides, I drink my hot coffee whilst heading out each morning anyway.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Love those greenbacks , trouble is there usually running the wrong way :lol: :lol: :lol: , nah , you can still catch em , just dont fish and go out and have a great ride and let rip a few YEEHAAAAAS :lol: :lol:


----------



## theBlueHunter (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a quick question: if I am looking at a new paddle, is the blade end or scoop end the most recommended?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hunter it only really makes a differance if your racing , i use wing paddles simply because i had about 8 of them from my racing days , but the last 2 paddles i have bought are assymetrical flat blades as i consider them to be a more versatile paddle. And to be very truthful , a wing paddle [ scoop blade ] would only be about 50 meters faster than a flat assymetric blade over a 5 kms race at full race pace


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> Hunter it only really makes a differance if your racing , i use wing paddles simply because i had about 8 of them from my racing days , but the last 2 paddles i have bought are assymetrical flat blades as i consider them to be a more versatile paddle. And to be very truthful , a wing paddle [ scoop blade ] would only be about 50 meters faster than a flat assymetric blade over a 5 kms race at full race pace


Some prefer the wing blades - particularly power paddlers. I dont like them as they seem to didctate the stroke - in theory this habit is meant to make your style better, but there is more to it than that.

If you like a lot of manouveruing - paddling sideways, backing up, changing direction to cast etc - those sort of strokes are much easier with a flat blade.


----------



## GrahamB (Jan 19, 2010)

Redphoenix that flyak might be fast but you'd have to be olympic fit to get it on the fly for more than a very short distance. 8) 
I reckon a paddle and PA sail on a breezy day would be pretty efficient or get a leccy and paddle as well.


----------



## GrahamB (Jan 19, 2010)

Redphoenix that flyak might be fast but you'd have to be olympic fit to get it on the fly for more than a very short distance. 8) 
I reckon a paddle and PA sail on a breezy day would be pretty efficient or get a leccy and paddle as well.


----------



## Muzakeral (Sep 19, 2008)

Greetings the Blue Hunter,

I can see one clear advantage here :shock: .........whilst you are paddling like a freight train to keep up ;-) .......think of all those caleries your are burning off that sump from the beers the night before  ...........always trying to look out for you and behind us ;-) ..........!!!!

In our wake

Muzakeral


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

Adding my 2c worth to this debate. More toys is better (they both have their advantages)

To me it's all about diversifying my sources of fun.

I have a fenn xt , a stealth 495 , and a 10 year old Erics canoe.

In terms of speed there is no comparison between the XT and the 495 with the stealth coming off second best by a big margin.

Re the Eric its very similar to the BFS which is effectively a barge (sorry for BFS owners)

Personally I prefer to paddle my ski over the 495 every day of the week but it is a poor cousin in terms of it's fishing capabilities.

I use my ski primarily when the wind is up i.e greater than 20knots where it excels.

The pros and cons are
-feet over the side fishing is not the best feeling in the world especially when you hook a big fish on a racing ski 
-many lures can't take the speed of racing ski and will skip on top of the water
- speed can be a big advantage to certain pelagics who will eyeball slowtrolled baits and lure (they dont get a chance when a lure goes past their face at speed)
-fish in any conditions on a racingski
-there isnt anywhere to put your fish (that reminds me henry you owe me a 70cm kingfish)
-obviously you can get to places much quicker on the racer
- a racing ski will take time to learn to balance .For anyone trying to paddle an xt for the first time i would say you would need at least 2 months to stop looking like a submarine. Re surfs skis such as hayden, burton are much harder to balance (you will need 4-5 month ask Yakman)

Re the bloke who mention the V10 skis. Have you actually tried to fish in that craft ? I spent an afternoon with yakman and meloncutter at Narrabeen lakes trying them out and found that one was impossible to fish in. 1 the peddals dont allow you to put a stub nose rod in and 2 most importantly you are sitting so deep inside that it extremely difficult to maintain balance once you get a strike. You certainly cant counterbalance with your feet.

Lastly the paddle is important. Go to Bennetts and get yourself a decent paddle it will make a difference. I see so many people on expensive crafts with crappy plastic paddles.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

There ya go Chris , straight from the guys who fish off fast skis all the time ,and like to Just paddle to satisfy their need for speed , i used to be one of those once . Mark , i dont know if Chris PMd you mate , but i suggested to him that he do so , as you guys are the ones that really use the skis in the manner they were meant to be used and you know what your talking about without any fancy bullshit . And the good thing Mark , is that i absolutely agree with you 100 %, being an ex SLSA ski and K1 racer and now slow and fat . Mark , i would like you and Phil to have a go on the Splash and see what you think , i love it , not as fast as the 495 , but ohhh so smooth and dry , i may even catch a jewie off BLOO2


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

redracingski said:


> - a racing ski will take time to learn to balance .For anyone trying to paddle an xt for the first time i would say you would need at least 2 months to stop looking like a submarine. Re surfs skis such as hayden, burton are much harder to balance (you will need 4-5 month ask Yakman)
> 
> Re the bloke who mention the V10 skis. Have you actually tried to fish in that craft ? I spent an afternoon with yakman and meloncutter at Narrabeen lakes trying them out and found that one was impossible to fish in. 1 the peddals dont allow you to put a stub nose rod in and 2 most importantly you are sitting so deep inside that it extremely difficult to maintain balance once you get a strike. You certainly cant counterbalance with your feet.
> 
> Lastly the paddle is important. Go to Bennetts and get yourself a decent paddle it will make a difference. I see so many people on expensive crafts with crappy plastic paddles.


Yakman was great with advice. At the end of PMs with Phil, I ended up deciding to leave the ski experiment for another day. Understand about the V10 too - but specifically the ski I was talking about was the V10 Sport which kind of equates to the XT, not the V10 itself which kind of equates to the mako. Depth of the seat is probably similar to the V10, it's wider; but I wont be testing it at the moment - XT was a real possibility for a while, but it's on hold at this stage.

I'm still hoping that the intermediate step between ski's and the Stealths are SIK sea kayaks - the speedster SIKs anyway. Not as convenient for fishing as Stealths (understatement), but not as much a problem as the ski either. Wet testing tomorrow. brrrr.


----------



## theBlueHunter (Jul 25, 2008)

Have any of you guys who are looking for something a bit faster and fibreglass had a look at the Kaskazi Dorado II? It looks quite similar to the Stealth Evo ( I think they both originate in South Africa??) and I also like the added novelty of the little sail for something different that can be attached. We often get a N.Easter come up about 9am here in the hotter months which would make a speedy return from our offshoe spots if you could easily hoist the sail and paddle at the same time. Getting curious...


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

The Snoek: Length 5400mm x 550mm x 230mm and +/- 18kg's Main hatch 1450mm with small dry hatch in seat area, no rear hatch. Strapping on back deck with 2 rod holders as standard.

Looks pretty fast and has a centre hatch.


----------



## weapon (Dec 9, 2007)

I sometimes fish soft plastics and troll out of my Cobra Expedition SOT. Caught a few Snapper and Tailor on it. I find the stability is reasonable, and fishing from it is manageable. Its fast, but more suited to rivers rather than open ocean (but have fished offshore in calm conditions). Dimensions are 5.5m x 60cm.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Generally the Dorado and Stealths are in the same league. Both great.

The Sonek DOES look intesting, those stats sort of look like a Stealth Toura with a better fishing platform - but I wasnt able to find a local supplier. Buying it on spec and arranging transport without a test paddle is always possible. Does anyone know of local suppleirs?


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

dru said:


> Generally the Dorado and Stealths are in the same league. Both great.
> 
> The Sonek DOES look intesting, those stats sort of look like a Stealth Toura with a better fishing platform - but I wasnt able to find a local supplier. Buying it on spec and arranging transport without a test paddle is always possible. Does anyone know of local suppleirs?


Non to my knowlage Dru but there may just be a similarly speced ski in the near future by stealth.........................................


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

kas said:


> dru said:
> 
> 
> > Generally the Dorado and Stealths are in the same league. Both great.
> ...


Come on Dave - that's just not fair. I'm looking now. :twisted: 
Just love the stealths - what do you guys have in mind? More on the rocket? Pm me if it's a Stealth trade secret. ;-)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Further to Kas"s post , heres a bit more , the plug is cut and glassing started ,I'll get shot for posting this photo , but after this like Sgt Schultz , " i know nuuuthing", so any dimensions will have to wait for Bruces approval , i can only say fast and fishable , there has been quite a bit of discussion about this ,and i will only say , " i wish i was younger " and its moving along quite quickly , more soon , perhaps :twisted: :twisted:

Just had to add the bottom shape , it just wouldnt be fair to show only half


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

dru said:


> Generally the Dorado and Stealths are in the same league. Both great.
> 
> The Sonek DOES look intesting, those stats sort of look like a Stealth Toura with a better fishing platform - but I wasnt able to find a local supplier. Buying it on spec and arranging transport without a test paddle is always possible. Does anyone know of local suppleirs?


David Cooper (Coopers Marine) was selling something by the name of "Spotty" which was similar to the Snoek, in Brendale. Not sure if it was an earlier model or a rebadged. Unfortunately Cooper's marine is no more and David wasnt the best at replying to emails when he was around. Which was a shame cause when I did manage to get hold of him he was talking about importing the Kingy and the Pinnacle (email adress [email protected] ). The Toura is a little more beamier than the Snoek and the seat looks a little more deeper. So I would geuss at the Toura bieng more stable, more forgiving and probably more comfortable..... but you gotta like that centre hatch and the Snoek would be fast, if you had very good balance.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Interesting day for me today. Sultry freezing Sydney winter conditions, but on the water with two guys who seriously know their stuff. I'm spending more time with my favourite from this bunch this weekend but for a quick update:
x The Epic 18X is amazing fast. Low volume took me some time to get into, compared to a fishing SOT very low primary stability, secondary is OK, but I couldnt get my legs comfortable. Not a fair test. And by the way FAST. Rudder but no skeg.
x Zegul 550 is also low volume and had trouble getting legs into position. Once I removed booties I seemed to "lock in" to this boat. Not feeling fast, comfy not at cruising pace "you realise your doing a steady 9km/h?" (into the wind). Nope I didnt. Stability in this yak is fabulous after the tippy Epic. Skegg but no rudder.
x Wind 585 - expectations low, not expecting to like it. What a surprise! Volume is a LOT higher than the other two - translates into a lot of ease for my legs and hips. This in turn means a very solid feeling on the water. The glide in this boat is extraordinary. Skeg and rudder.

All three were picking up 12 inch wind runners with little effort and fly when they do. Subjectively fastest goes Wind - Epic - Zegul.
Subjectively "tippyness" goes Epic, then equal.
Generally I liked a skegg but not a rudder - but would need to learn a lot more about edging for direction control.
Suspect fishing pimpability goes (best first) - Wind - Zegul - Epic. 
Beauty contest goes - Zegul - then it depends on your thoughts on aesthetics.
Length - Epic and Zegul are about 300 mm shorter than the Wind - whichj makes the boats 18 feet or 19 feet in the old scale.

Blue hunter - didnt mean to dominate your thread. I'l l post more thorough details elsewhere unless you like it here!


----------

